# new liner FRANCE



## jg grant

Just picked up my August model boats magazine and it contained a couple of pictures of the new liner,'France'. If you think that todays floating blocks of flats are ugly you should cop a look at this monstrosity. They are only artists impression at this stage but he must have got some information somewhere. No sheer and two big blocks of high rise flats.Incredibly bad! Tried google but I couldn't find anything there.


----------



## BobClay

I Googled with 'new liner France' and got a few hits. It sure is a butt ugly m**********r as Arnie would say.

http://oceanshaker.com/2010/05/06/the-new-240m-cruise-ship-france/


----------



## billyboy

Oh my goodness. That is truly awful to look at. Looks like it was designed by a kid.


----------



## BobClay

I should point out that I'm not really any sort of expert on passenger liners. In 21 years at sea I only sailed on the 'Empress of Canada' for one month (two Atlantic crossings) in 1967 as an engine room rating (a 'wiper'.)
However, if this is how this new France is going to look, well ... to me (and as Albert said, it's all relative) it is UGLY.

And that's a pity, because the original SS France was quite a beauty.

I guess I'm an old f****r.


----------



## Dickyboy

I've seen better designs for ships on our own "Artwork" threads. With only 500 pax, she'll not be much bigger than a large ferry.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Perhaps they got the idea from the photos. of Kate(Hippy)


----------



## Peter Eccleson

It's got to be a joke....... something from a kids book!


----------



## sydney heads

Look at the size of those apartment funnel structures!
Imagine the signage- "No Smoking in the chimney" lol
They claim it will be a "greenship", but imagine just how much wind these will catch. 
Secondly, I wouldn't fancy "relaxing" in the penthouse suite atop the apartments, in any sort of big sea. 
But no doubt, there would be some who would pay good money for that G-force ride methinks.


----------



## umtali

Searching for a printable comment to make, could only come up with "certainly different".


----------



## Louis XXV de France

Still smarting from the loss of the _Norway (nee France), the hideous scale-up of some wayward desk paperweight that is this mock-up of a new France would certainly represent the zenith of floating scatology were it ever to be built._


----------



## R396040

yes the previous FRANCE was a beautiful ship. In the sixties I was on Cunard cargo ships and we would see her both it Le Havre and New York East River and she was a lovely ship. Always recall sitting in Market Diner and noticing she was the longest one of the three regular callers there,QM,QE and her. I went on board in Le Havreand was shown around by our agent who was also CGT i think.It was sad to see her laid up in later years at Le Havre before becoing Norway,dont think the new colours suited her.
In retirement here in France at Rocheouart lake I saw her again ( in full glory) but this time as a model and steaming majestically past an old friend the Queen Mary. This was about five years ago I think getting old..... Talked to the owner of the QM model, complimenting him on his great model and he was very appreciative on learning I had sailed on the original too.
Stuart H


----------



## R58484956

Designers of Normandie must be turning in their graves.


----------



## NINJA

Thought it was April 1st, must be a joke!


----------



## Louis XXV de France

*Le Normandie et le France*

Many have said that the famous NORMANDIE represented the last word in smart Art Deco style. The penultimate pre-war french liner was everything. Fast, up-to-the-minute design, adorned with perhaps the most fabulous interior decor to have seen blue water in the last century, her fame for ship lovers everywhere has long outlived her brief career and ignoble end at a Hudson River wharfside.

CGT's last FRANCE, with the coming of new safety at sea international law pertaining to passenger accomodations, was generally regarded as having a much more pedestrian interior. Her beauty, however, very much rested with the incomparable lines of her matchless hull; finer than her famous predecessor, from any distance certainly one of the most handsome machines to have ever crossed the ocean, during her career at the hand of French masters. Her transformation into the NORWAY did much to preserve her life at sea, although at some expense to her incomparable profile. Her destruction on the shoals of Alang was yet another in a long line of great losses in the nearly forgotten world of the fast, transatlantic liner.


----------



## China hand

Louis XXV de France said:


> Many have said that the famous NORMANDIE represented the last word in smart Art Deco style. The penultimate pre-war french liner was everything. Fast, up-to-the-minute design, adorned with perhaps the most fabulous interior decor to have seen blue water in the last century, her fame for ship lovers everywhere has long outlived her brief career and ignoble end at a Hudson River wharfside.
> 
> CGT's last FRANCE, with the coming of new safety at sea international law pertaining to passenger accomodations, was generally regarded as having a much more pedestrian interior. Her beauty, however, very much rested with the incomparable lines of her matchless hull; finer than her famous predecessor, from any distance certainly one of the most handsome machines to have ever crossed the ocean, during her career at the hand of French masters. Her transformation into the NORWAY did much to preserve her life at sea, although at some expense to her incomparable profile. Her destruction on the shoals of Alang was yet another in a long line of great losses in the nearly forgotten world of the fast, transatlantic liner.





Very nicely put.


----------



## 5036

I can see her hove to with heave to and mal de mer. There is a lot of designer in her but no naval architectural experience. Very French, very complicated with a lot of shrugs of the shoulder.


----------



## john blythe

The new liner FRANCE yes she is like a block of flats .But she will not see much bad weather. She is a sun ship . But if it get rough on it i would not wont to be on it . As big as she is


----------



## Old Se Dog

*france and france*

my favorite passenger ship - and then the cringe factor of the second - !


----------

